# eye poop



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone know the best way to clean out eye poop?

eye poop is hard to get out when dry but also hard when wet. it also smells bad too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

YES, it is just nasty, no 2 ways about THAT! 

I used to wash her eyes with a damp washcloth when she was little, BUT I discovred that it did NOT help and I think it even encouraged the tear staining, because her face was always wet! 
Now, I just use a flea comb (or a 'face comb')and angle it right near the corners of her eyes and comb down and then comb the muzzle area. It is just part of our daily grooming! and ick, gross, blech at the goo that I clean out of that comb! uke:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

narci said:


> anyone know the best way to clean out eye poop?
> 
> eye poop is hard to get out when dry but also hard when wet. it also smells bad too.


I don't notice any bad smell around Kodi's eyes, so you may want to check into that with the vet. As far as cleaning up the crud that most Havs collect around their eyes, I use a wet wipe to soften it, then remove the goop with a face comb with narrow spaced teeth.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

its not his eyes that smell..its the eye poop that smells ewwwww icky.

even my wife was...how can eye poop smell so bad?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Do you mean the crud that comes out of the inner corners of their eyes and gets stuck in their face hair?

If so, first of all, I never noticed that it smelled. If it does smell bad, then I agree with Karen in that you may want to check with the vet. May be an eye infection or something...

The older that Ceylon gets, the less eye crud I see, but, I still have to remove it every so often. I have found that the best way to remove it is to loosen it up first, and, the best way (IMO) to loosen it up is to get a cup of warm water (just water, no soap or anything) and, holding Cey on my lap, dip my first two fingers and thumb in the water and then work the crud between my fingers, re-wetting them as often as necessary, and just trying to get the entire bit of 'crud' moist and worked through, like bread dough lol. Once one side is worked through, work through the other side, and then usually, the crud ready to be combed with a flea comb or fine face comb, and, at that point, it will very easily be lifted off by the comb. I wipe the crud off on a paper towel, and am done


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have found that there are two kinds of eye drainage... wet that dries, you can fine comb the eye junk away. Then there is the wet drainage that keeps on dripping and does not dry up. 

The wet drainage is a daily cleansing job. I use Eye Clear, it is a small sterile cleansing pad that I use to clean the eye area. It is an every day grooming job and the cleansing will start to clean up the eye stain problems. Everyday! Sometimes twice a day to keep the eyes clean.


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

Has anyone heard of giving some powdered buttermilk in the food to help the tear stains? I have not tried this but was wondering about this. I did not want to try the Angel Eyes since is expensive. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

When I give Baxter his bath, I use a small, soft toothbrush around the eyes. First, I take a cloth or pad and get the area very wet, and then let it soften for awhile. Then, I take the toothbrush and gently brush the hair away from his eyes, and any gunk comes out.

Baxter was at the vet this week, though, with eye infections. "Tearing" can become an infection, and, if it is smelly and/or dark, you should definitely have it checked. He's got a topical antibiotic. 

The reason I took him in: gloppy stuff on his eyeballs -- dark and smelly -- and lots of redness around and in the eye.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I use a comb one of my kids got on picture day! LOL. But you can get at walmart for $1. Human hair aisle... Ace comb. 

I brush it out and rinse down sink drain. Voila. 

Gross but easy.


----------

